# Improving your Golf



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Do you want to Improve Your Golf and knock 10 - 15 Shots off Your Game!
Read Reviews of The Best Golf Improvement Websites on the Internet

Our number 1 tip is most definitely to practice, practice, practice!
But you've got to practice clever. I bet you never realised how easy it is to improve your game dramatically.

I spent years hacking around golf courses basically feeling terrible and not enjoying myself in the way I knew that golf should be enjoyed.

It took me a lot of time to realise just how easy it is to get your golf scores down to under 100, then under 90 then under 80. I wish I could convince you how easy it can be but instead what I've done is put together reviews of the best products I know of. There's a lot of information on the internet concerning golf, not all of it great.

We recommend two websites which I'm sure are going to save you from any more misery on the golf course. We've given both of these websites 5* reviews. I'm always looking for more good stuff to review so be sure to come back and visit again!
Our two 5 Star Websites to help you Improve your Golf are:

How to Break 80 - Makes golf fun, works on changing habits and teaching you powerful new approaches and techniques. Guarantees instant results!

Golf Swing Guru - Guarantees that you will lengthen your drive and cut your handicap by 7 - 12 strokes in just 2 weeks!

If you use any of these products or have done in the past we'd be really pleased to hear what you thought so that we can add your comments to our reviews or perhaps add a feedback score table


(taken from www-improvegolf.com)


----------



## lllscssf (May 1, 2006)

*True!!!!!!!*

This is hella true. Practice makes perfect, is the only saying that actually comes out true in golf. I have been playing for about 6 months now, and before i practiced about once a week, which is pretty damn bad, my handicap was about a 20. ......Now i have been practiceing every single day doing some sort of drilll, and my new handicap is about 8, which in my opinion is retty good for only playing for 6 mo[nths.....Practice, practice, practice.................:thumbsup:


----------

